# [GEN] Authorities seize 166 dogs from suspected puppy mill - Canada.com



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/7-0&fd=R&url=http://www.canada.com/ottawacitizen/news/story.html%3Fid%3D8dd0c69f-23e9-4bd8-bd9f-3e23986cbfe3%26k%3D10317&cid=0&ei=ULUdSJqqDYmkzQTflriBCg&usg=AFrqEzcIpz3ZS07P8ew7VKJoNVC96KGyiw">Authorities seize 166 dogs from suspected <b>puppy mill</b></a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Canada.com, Canada -</font> <nobr>Apr 7, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Provincial offence charges are pending against a Bancroft-area man after 166 dogs were seized from a suspected <b>puppy mill</b> last week. Various mixed small-dog <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

